# Handsome Jack



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My Jack is the understated hero of Chez Marcia. I don't talk about him much because he always seems to be in the background just doing his own thing. He loves dad and today, on Christmas we snapped a couple good pics of him! He is 26+ pounds of pure fluffy love - except if there are foster kittens around then he loves to growl and scare them :-( !


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Handsome guy! 26 pounds of pure lovin!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas Marcia. Jack is just gorgeous. Great photos


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

What a gorgeous, fluffy kitty to cuddle up to during the holiday season! He's very lucky to be with you, Marcia!

Merry Christmas to you, your DH, Jack, Polly, CoCo, and anyone else I've missed in the rest of your feline fuzzy crew!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Look at his pretty little fluffy nose! Such a gorgeous boy! Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh, what a handsome hunk of a cat!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree, what a hunk!! Gorgeous guy!:luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Big Jack is HANDSOME! And Very furry!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh wow...he IS gorgeous!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh he's beautiful. I love the white stripe on his nose!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Handsome indeed! What amazing whiskers.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Makes me miss my kitty's fabulous whiskers.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Marcia, I can't believe you've kept this handsome fluffy man a relative Cat Forum secret until now - he's such a sweetie!! :heart


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Very handsome boy


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He is handsome. I am still trying to imagine a 26 pound cat.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

That white stripe that spirite mentioned...is that called a blaze? I vaguely recall something like that on ragdoll cats...something like hourglass blaze, if I recall correctly. He's a sure keeper! :thumb


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

26 LBS.....ohhhhhh I would love to hold him...err if I could pick him up  he is very handsome and I love fluffies!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's got bearing. So for a voice-over... Benedict Cumberbatch!


----------

